# Canada to Portugal



## JinaC (May 19, 2010)

I'm looking into moving to Portugal temporarily - anywhere between a year or two, depending on how it goes. I know I need to contact the Portuguese consulate here about visas and whatnot but I figured it wouldn't hurt to pose the question here, either. 

What does it take to move to Portugal to work? I do have some prospects where I can work for clients from home in Portugal (I'm a web designer) but I'm curious about what's required for a job. Is it possible to get a work visa if you're not European? Is there any other information you could offer? 

I'm aiming for October (if not earlier) to move. I'm 22, working as a web/graphic designer but I'm also a professional photographer (both digital and film) and I've spent half my life working retail so I have varying levels of skill sets that I can use. And I'm in the beginning stages of learning Portuguese. I'd love to stay around the Lisbon area, too, if that has any implications. 

Help?


----------

